# Horn Issue



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Went out to do chores yesterday & noticed a heifer calf was acting kinda funny. When she turned her head I noticed the whole side of her head was covered in blood and her horn was pointing forward. I can only assume that she was eating out of the bale ring & pulled her head out real fast & thats what cause the damage. The bleeding had stopped by that time, but she didn't want to get next to the other calves to eat because they were bumping into her head.

So the question is, what to do now? Should I just leave it alone & see if it gets knocked off on its own? Or try to corral her up and finish taking it off & then cauterize it? I don't have a good worknig facility but she is only 550-600 lbs so I could figure something out of need be. I did try to disbud her at around 250lbs or so but it didn't take. I don't want to stress her out any more then I have too, but I also don't want it to get infected.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I'd get her up so I could look closer, you might need to make a cleaner removal and treat it to help avoid infection & speed up the healing. Think about keeping her where you could feed her for a few days & watch it closer.
Real hard to say without seeing it.
Others should be by soon with suggestions.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

You may want to get her some place where you can take a closer look and see just what is going on. 
What I did would depend on where it is broken and if I was going to keep her. 
I have seen broken horned cows that broke at the base and the horn just flopped.
Since there is blood then the horn broke above the base, or broke at the base and tore the skin.
If she is fairly gentle then you may be able to ease her into a small area and get a better idea of what kind of damage she did.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

She is just going to be fed out with the steers, not going to be a replacement. I will try to get a picture of it tonight & see if I can figure out a little better what is going on. She is usually pretty docile & is the first one at the fence to see whats goig on. There wasn't any fresh blood yesterday.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I would cut is off and put dehorning dressing on the wound. By now it should be clottted up and treat against infection. I can't see much difference than when you dehorn cattle. I perferred Black Brangus ... no horns.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Here are a couple pictures. Not the best but hopefully you can see what is going on.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

From what I can see, I think I'd probably take it off. Take the other off at the same time to make it look better, treat to avoid infection. IF I had a place to work on it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I would also consider removing both horns if I had a convenient place to perform the task. 
Since the bleeding has stopped and is healing the wound will probably do alright if left alone. Dehorning is my least favorite cattle chore. 
Castrating is my second least favorite.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

From the looks of it there's not much left holding on. My concern would be if latter in the summer if tear off and flys infected it. Trailer to vet if you have to. IMO. Martin


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. Last night was the first time i could get close enough to her to get a good look. I think I will just corral her up this weekend & take it off. Fire up the burner to cauterize if I need too & take the other one off too.

I agree with you Tim, dehorning is the job I hate the most also. I don't mind banding, but hate everything about burning horns.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not band anymore except for a big bull. We just try to cut them before they get over 300 lbs. Have some 5 weight now that I have decided to sell as bulls. have to wait 6 to 8 weeks for them to heal before running them through the sale.

I am curious about the horn. I am just guessing but it looks broken at the base and may just be the skin holding it on. Never had to deal with one that had tried to self dehorn.


----------

